# Mad, Mad Week



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

What is going on this week? 

First the little girl on holiday in Turangi beaten to within an inch of her life by an intruder and now the earthquakes in Christchurch and all just before Christmas too. So very, very sad.

They say bad things happen in threes, I'm just hoping nothing else happens in the next day or two.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

carosapien said:


> What is going on this week?
> 
> First the little girl on holiday in Turangi beaten to within an inch of her life by an intruder and now the earthquakes in Christchurch and all just before Christmas too. So very, very sad.
> 
> They say bad things happen in threes, I'm just hoping nothing else happens in the next day or two.


Yes, both very sad.
We're getting used to Christchurch earthquakes (unfortunately) but the situation with the intruder is just so rare over here. Let's hope they catch the guy really quickly, and put everyone's minds at rest that it doesn't happen again.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes its rare for a child to be attacked in a holiday park like that, the guy can't have been in his right mind to have done that to a child.

If they catch him I do wonder if he'll be remanded under the mental health act. Let's just hope its soon.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Well it looks like they caught someone, a 16 year old boy from Turangi has been arrested.

Police have charged him with rape, assault and burglary. There is some good news though, the family are leaving Hamilton soon and will be continuing their holiday in New Zealand until their daughter is well enough to fly. I hope they have a great time.


----------

